

Man Who Set Stage for a Nobel Now Lives a Life Outside Science - gsivil
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/17/science/16prasher.html

======
iqster
Thank you for posting this article! As an academic, this really touched me.
I'm impressed by this guy's humility. For me personally, the years of misery
caused by the way our society does tenure and funding is not worth enduring ..
especially when the odds of success are pretty low.

I can't help but wonder if he'd be happier if he became an entrepreneur
instead of taking that non-research job. I guess being an entrepreneur (in
your own field) is much more feasible for a CS PhD than it is for a Biology
PhD.

The bright side of the story is that there were other people to carry on the
baton, and humanity took one more step.

------
gsivil
See also the article The Fall and Rise of Douglas Prasher in Discover Magazine
from April 2011 (This how I found the link)

